# how much to feed 6 month old kittens



## maunders (May 12, 2012)

hi, I heard that once kittens hit 6 months you can reduce their food and only feed twice a day. Mine are getting neutered tomorrow and staying indoor. They eat quality wet food... so how much is recommended?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

maunders said:


> hi, I heard that once kittens hit 6 months you can reduce their food and only feed twice a day. Mine are getting neutered tomorrow and staying indoor. They eat quality wet food... so how much is recommended?


Dont know where you read that but I would take that with a large pinch of salt.At 6 months kittens still have a lot of growing to do so I wouldnt be restricting their food for at least another 6 months.
All cats are different in the way they prefer to eat,my Raggie is 3 years old and is still fed 4/5 meals a day as he wont eat a lot at once.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

maunders said:


> hi, I heard that once kittens hit 6 months you can reduce their food and only feed twice a day. Mine are getting neutered tomorrow and staying indoor. They eat quality wet food... so how much is recommended?


The wet food usually provides a recommended amount on the tin using weight and age. Personally while they are still growing I would not cut back on their scheduled feedings just yet.

The vet will weigh them tomorrow, use their weight as a guide when feeding.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I personally believe that kittens should be free fed and not restricted until they are a year old.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> I personally believe that kittens should be free fed and not restricted until they are a year old.


My Bentley is almost 11 months and I always top up his bowl as when its empty.


----------



## Sassi (Feb 8, 2013)

No. Quite the opposite. They still have a steep growth curve just ahead of them. Depends on weight / activity etc but I imagine they are getting through about 350g of wet food each per day? I doubt that a kitten belly could manage that in two feeds. (Fwiw, I feed my 5 month old 20g of wet food, 15 times per day.)


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Space Chick said:


> I personally believe that kittens should be free fed and not restricted until they are a year old.


Quick question. How do you free feed raw or wet food?

My two kittens, age 9 and 10 months are fed 100% raw.

I feed 4-5 meals per day, when they appear hungry. Should they be eating more often?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I've always left wet ( and raw ) food down all day ( well , until its gone ) and overnight and never had a problem  in fact, Wolfgang LOVES crusty, old, dried up food


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine are more fed on demand. Technically there are meal times but if someone sits on the keyboard in a pointed way and looks cute enough I'll feed them. I don't lift it until they have finished it either, so it is close to free-feeding.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh dear, I only usually put out what they will eat in a half hour or so and feed them on demand, when they seem hungry which is usually 4 -5 times a day. I'm feeding two kittens 9 & 10 months plus a 13 year old raw. 

Didn't think you could leave raw food out for safety reasons?. They are fed right before bed and those dishes left out, which are always licked clean. Wondering if they are being fed enough? Would feel awful feel if that's the case :blush:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh dear, I only usually put out what they will eat in a half hour or so and feed them on demand, when they seem hungry which is usually 4 -5 times a day. I'm feeding two kittens 9 & 10 months plus a 13 year old raw.
> 
> Didn't think you could leave raw food out for safety reasons?. They are fed right before bed and those dishes left out, which are always licked clean. Wondering if they are being fed enough? Would feel awful feel if that's the case :blush:


To be fair , most people would probably agree re leaving out raw food ( ie, you shouldnt) so i wouldnt worry or change what's working for you 

When i first started offering raw regularly (woldsway rabbit chunks) i would put it down at night and there would sometimes be a bit left in the morning so i guess they graze through the night  usually though , the bowl would be empty in the morning 

I wouldnt do it in the summer though because of the heat and flies landing on it :nono:

I dont feed exclusivley raw though , i feed dry and wet and raw . I'm currently trying Natural Instinct raw, it arrived yesterday ........... but it's not been particularly well received !


----------



## Sassi (Feb 8, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh dear, I only usually put out what they will eat in a half hour or so and feed them on demand, when they seem hungry which is usually 4 -5 times a day. I'm feeding two kittens 9 & 10 months plus a 13 year old raw.
> 
> Didn't think you could leave raw food out for safety reasons?. They are fed right before bed and those dishes left out, which are always licked clean. Wondering if they are being fed enough? Would feel awful feel if that's the case :blush:


This problem is driving me nuts right now; how to feed a kitten during the night. If I put 50g down thinkig that will keep her going for a couple of hours of grazing, she just wolfs it down in one and throws it straight back up. So I give her last 20g or so at 11pm and she gets no more until 7am. It does worry me that she might be hungry during the night.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Sassi said:


> This problem is driving me nuts right now; how to feed a kitten during the night. If I put 50g down thinkig that will keep her going for a couple of hours of grazing, she just wolfs it down in one and throws it straight back up. So I give her last 20g or so at 11pm and she gets no more until 7am. It does worry me that she might be hungry during the night.


Maybe she's wolfing it down because she's hungry , kittens can have huge appetites  perhaps adding in a extra feed, say at 9pm or 10pm will take the edge off so that she doesn't feel the need to scoff her whole 11pm feed in one breath


----------

